# T-jets and banked turns



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Will t-jets work on 4 lane tomy banked turns?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

From what I've heard over the past couple of years, they don't seem to do as well as flat turns. But I had the Sears set back in 1970's that had double banked ends that the tjets of the day ran fine on. But that was back with what you would buy today as a NOS TJet chassis and those hard rubber tires. They had a slight slip/drop as they went through the banked turn, but then again, this was before today's technology of silicones and hopped up chassis. Still looking to replace that L&J track just for the heck of it.  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Slip-on silicones will give you the grip to run tjets on banked curves.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yes they can..*

Takes some practice, but Tjets can make it through a banked turn...
I have found that you need to let off as the car goes into the turn and then floor it after the car enters the turn...
At least on the old AFX banked turn anyway...


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Me, too. Not unlike a real car, you need come off just a little bit, roll into the curve and let the car right itself, and then power through and out. That said, with just my 2 lane 9" banked curves, not all cars are capable. Some lack the speed. Some just need new tires (though I try to resist silicones as I want the drift on flat curves). Most can do it, some usually prefering one lane over the other. The fun of TJ's and banked curves is needing to hit the curve with just the right momentum to carry the line through. And, depending on weight, its distribution, tires, and the car's speed, it's different for every car. 
The only other thing is that you need a good long straight in so the cars can get a good run at it.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

I was a little surprised by the hesitation in the replies.
My tjets ride through easily. Including NOS, new ModelMotoring, JL, AW, and Faller chassis.
Improved riding with silicones no doubt, and after adding lead weight on the chassis front over the pin.
You must carry speed into it, never accelerate or brake heavily while on the bank.

This below is a plan of my track the turns at the end of the diagonal straight are both banked, the straights before help build up speed and the ones after to slow down









In the photograph below you can see one of the banks at the end of the diagonal straight with the finish line. All the cars in the front are tjet variations.









The other bank corner


----------

